# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  AREUS project - Automation and Robotics for EUropean Sustainabile manufacturing, Europe

## Airicist

youtube.com/@areuseuproject4753

twitter.com/AREUS_project

Project Coordinator - Marcello Pellicciari

----------


## Airicist

Multi robot optimization

Published on Aug 23, 2015




> By minimizing the acceleration of industrial robots, and optimizing the sequence of multiple robots, energy consumption can be reduced by up to 40 percent. In robot-intensive manufacturing industries, such as bodywork factories in the automotive industry, robots consume about half of the total energy used for production, which means optimization could lead to potentially significant savings.
> 
> This video show how the initial motion is sampled including where the robots may collide. These motions are then optimized by the algorithms to minimize the energy usage. The simulation is done in Visual Components 3D Create at Chalmers University of Technology.

----------


## Airicist

Smooth robot movements reduce energy consumption

Published on Aug 23, 2015




> By minimizing the acceleration of industrial robots, and optimizing the sequence of multiple robots, energy consumption can be reduced by up to 40 percent. In robot-intensive manufacturing industries, such as bodywork factories in the automotive industry, robots consume about half of the total energy used for production, which means optimization could lead to potentially significant savings.
> 
> This video show the original and optimized robot motion executed on a KUKA robot at Chalmers University of Technology..

----------


## Airicist

Sustainable Automation

Published on Aug 23, 2015




> Professor Bengt Lennartson, Chalmers, talking about sustainable automation

----------

